# restaurants for big people



## killaqueen (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi I'm new to this site and I've been big all my life and I've been out of the dating scene for awhile because of my size. I weigh 440. Well I met this guy I really like and I know he likes big girls but he's not a FA or anything. So does anybody know some restaurants that have roomy booths or just tables only? I don't want to embarrass myself or him by not fitting and I dont know him well enough to discuss it with him. Can anybody give me some advice and what about movie theatres how are they?


----------



## moore2me (Apr 9, 2012)

Killaqueen, First congrats on the getting out and about. But, at your weight (which was also mine for a long time) you will sooner or later find a seat or a booth that will not fit your ample butt. Make up your mind now not to get flustrated or shamed when it happens. I handle this in several ways - one is by joking saying something like "my fat butt has too much junk in the trunk to get into that seat! I need one without arms. (Make them bring you one.) And suggest, "Make sure it's strong." And if there are people nearby within hearing range I give them full-eye contact. And see if they want to be part of the floor show.

If it's a booth, I tell the seating hostess that I can't sit at a booth unless the table moves enough for my big 'ole fat self to adjust to fit. If the table won't move, I can't sit there. The only option that might work in a small booth is that if they put a chair at the head of it and seat you in the walkway.

Any chairs that they bring to you or offer you to sit on, you should give them a good shake to make sure they feel sturdy enough to hold your weight. It the chair does not feel strong enough, tell them you need a stronger chair, and one without arms if possible. Note - I usually tip for asking and getting extra service such as the above described requests.

One thing you haven't asked is if you are with a date, should he or you request the extra services? You could let him if you trust him to do these things. Unfortunately, most men I have been around I would not trust to do this (including Mr M2M to whom I have been married for over 30 years.) Instead, I just do it for both of us.

I can't help you on the movies. I quit going to them a long time ago, partly for the reasons you asked about, partly 'cause the ease of using home movies (no brainer).


----------



## bigbri (Apr 9, 2012)

HI, I'm 6'6" and weigh 400lbs and I also do not necessarily fit in the average restaurant booth. I also have problems with chairs with arms. Most of the restaurants my wife and I visit do have tables with armless chairs (Red Robin, Applebee's, Red Lobster, Ruth's Chris, Morton's, Cracker Barrel and Bob Evan's) Another great choice is a table that has a booth type seat on one side and chairs on the other, generally these tables are movable so you can choose either side to sit at. Just be sure to state your preference when you are putting in your name for a table. Movie theatres I frankly don't go to often, but when I do I try to use a row that is on a walk-way, that allows for extra leg room and frequently the arms on the seat can be lifted up to allow for more hip room. You lose the cup holder, but what the heck. I must also confess that if we go into a restaurant and realize they either have no table seating or only have chairs with arms, we have said thank you and walked out.


----------



## Tad (Apr 9, 2012)

Honestly, because of how much locations, even of the same chain, might vary, I think you should check the exact location. Try phoning restaurants and asking if they have chair seating, or else go by and take a look.

Some theatres have wider seats than others, but I also recall some people mentioning around here that a few theatres have "couples seats" (a double sized seat, but nobody is apt to complain if you take it for yourself), and that some have arm rests that go up. You'd need to actually inquire of the individual theatre to know, I think.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 9, 2012)

Wish my theatre had couples' seating, lol.


As for the resto problem... I tend to tell anyone I go somewhere with that booths are, for the most part, out of the question. While I like booths, they're not all fat friendly, let alone fat AND short friendly. 

Don't be afraid of booths, though. Eye them first. If you've got a good sense of your size, you'll know if you can get in one comfortably or not. But do not get embarassed if you can't. Just mention table instead of booth and the restaurant will accommodate you.

If anything, non chain restaurants are the best to go to for table seating.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 9, 2012)

I walk straight up to the hostess and ask very quietly but pointedly, 'are the booths and tables 'roomy' and they usually catch my drift.

Some of these restaurants seat hundreds of people a day. You're not the first fat person they've ever seen and often as you're walking through the door, they're already mentally deciding where to comfortably seat you. If they bring you to a table/booth that's totally inappropriate, I suggest you make eye-contact and shake your head. The important thing is to have a commanding presence and behave as if you're in charge and they're not doing you any favors--they want your business and have to accommodate you to get it. In the US, make sure to tip well and they won't forget you. 

If you ever get a vibe that you're unwelcome or that they're not sympathetic (read;professional) then be proactive and scan the room and see for yourself if there is (a) fat-friendly seating, (b) fat people dining there, or (c) if you really want to eat there.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 10, 2012)

Applebee's booths have tables that moveable - Ive been to most restaurants and if you ask for a table you are usually ok -


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 10, 2012)

TGIFridays have tight booths. Perkins have roomy booths. Olive Garden--it really depends on each franchise. All have strong chairs at their regular tables.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 10, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I walk straight up to the hostess and ask very quietly but pointedly, 'are the booths and tables 'roomy' and *they usually catch my drift.*
> 
> ...



Usually yes. But every now and then you get a real block head. The hostess at the Carrows in Ojai really didn't understand that their booths only fit vegan Barbies.

The booths at Round Table Pizza in Ventura, however, are nice and large (my 350lb wife had room to spare). 

Also, all the new "premium" theaters seem to be fat friendly -- but cost about 30% more.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 13, 2012)

Also, keep in mind that even a nice looking, large chair can be "weak" or "maimed" to the extent that a large load or a really frisky regular load can cause it to buckle. When you're in the upper weight class limits of chair strength, you really need one that is equal to the task. I could go into most of the restaurants named in this forum (where all the chairs look identical) and probably find a couple that would not be safe for me to sit in.

What could go wrong:
-Glued wooden joints can work loose or break.
-Welded or tacked joints in metal chairs can come "un attached" or develop stress fractures.
-Plastic chairs usually have weak weight capacity ratings. Also, plastic left outside in the sun, or heat, or freezing weather is likely to become weaker than it was when new.

I have parked my ample butt in several chairs that were not equal to the task. I have been accused of breaking chairs in places with nice, expensive furniture, and in one spectacular disaster, I had to be taken to the emergency room and picked up off the floor by firemen. So, I am what you would call obsessive about where I sit. I hope that most DIMMERS would not have to be afraid of the deadly chair beasts. So, bon appetit!


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 13, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> "_*Olive Garden*--it really depends on each franchise. All have strong chairs at their regular tables._"



Yeah, I was gonna say: I've been pleasantly surprised by Olive Garden enough times to no longer be so surprised. Also, if you're bringing folks at either end of the spectrum age-wise (v. old folks or young children), they tend to be fairly accommodating there, as well. It is's truly a "family restaurant," in that sense.

And yet, it's also "a scene," too. Strangely, enough.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Apr 13, 2012)

They are in a service industry and are typically used to accommodating for various reasons. I simply say, "You know, I think I need a little more space" if the booth is too tight. I have never had a hostess or server blink an eye about it. They have simply directed me to a more accommodating space. Luckily, I live in an area with many bigger people, so most places are not a problem. It'd be great to have a website that shows the seating arrangements of various restaurants with pictures of booths and chairs.


----------



## aocutiepi (Apr 17, 2012)

My dad is 6'2" and almost 400 pounds. Most of it is in his stomach, so restaurant seating can be a big issue. We can do booths at restaurants where either the seat back (the actual booth part) or tables at the booth can move. I'm pretty sure at the O'Charley's around these parts the tables at the booths move. I feel like most of the actual movable booths are at local restaurants but if I remember any I'll chime in again. Any with the half booth/table combo always work.

If none of these options are available, when talking to the host/hostess I always mention that we'd prefer a table and wouldn't mind waiting until the next table is available because it's more practical for our party. I also usually flash an adorable smile. That part's optional, haha. 

Any recently built theater will likely have the movable cup holders--call and check! Lift them up on either side of you. If you're worried it might annoy a potential neighbor for them to lose their cupholder/armrest, sit somewhere people tend not to gravitate toward in the theater... near the aisles and toward the front.

Bonus, if by the time you make it to the movie the date's going well, moving those pesky cupholders out of the way lets you and your date get a little bit closer together... kinda cozy and romantic. 


Another idea: a lot of the new style theaters have the seats set up so you come in at the front and must climb a lot of stairs to get to the "back" and if you don't want to muster too many of the stairs, let your date know you'd prefer sitting near the front of the house. Many theaters also have the "handicapped and companion" row at the front due to the stairs. If you wait until closer to showtime and no one is occupying this row, it's another option for you. Usually the "companion" seats come in twos or threes. Lift the cupholders there as well and stretch your legs out... you'll have LOADS of room. I've personally had to do this before on dates because we got to the packed theater late and they were the only seats left... it's actually kind of nice, being there with your boy and nothing on either side. Kind of a little romantic island.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 17, 2012)

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> "_It'd be great to have a website that shows the seating arrangements of various restaurants with pictures of booths and chairs._"


You mean like Yelp or FourSquare? Ah...I dunno, that sounds like a bit of "a scene" or something. Too much for me.


----------



## Leesa (Apr 17, 2012)

Yesterday, a friend and I went to dinner before heading home from a nice, long weekend. The hostess brought me to the most convient spot she could find (gotta fill em up, while the back of the restaurant is empty!) I looked at her with a "my four year old nephew would be squashed in here" look! :doh: I said, " I think I need something more SPACIOUS." Luckily, she brought us to the most spacious and BBW friendly table in the restaurant. 
At my size, did I REALLY have to make that request? They should have tables S, M, L and XXXXXL for big and tall folks like me!
I am sure glad I spoke up and got my needs met; made for a much nicer meal.


----------



## Skye23 (Apr 19, 2012)

At 300 I usually can manage most of the booths around here, but there are a few that just aren't doable and some of the armed chairs annoy me too. In particular there are 2 booths at our local Chilis that I'm pretty sure an anorexic Barbie wouldn't fit in either, they're wedged in 1 corner with a tv mounted overhead and both the seats and tables are bolted down on them. I can't tell you how many times a teeny, tiny hostess has walked me and my 250lb hubby over to those 2 booths. I used to just say we prefered a table or something - after having just said we didn't care for table or booth just not the high tables they have in the bar. Now I just flash them a brilliant smile and say "Honey, since you didn't seem to notice I'm a fat chick, and my bountiful behind is NOT going to fit in that booth. Why don't we try a different one." They usually sputter a bit, blush, and frantically apologize while asking me what seat I want. And I tell them, any booth in the house except those 2 and show them how they're smaller, and how the tables are mounted crooked too (narrower at the entrance of all things). I never have to explain to a hostess twice. Last time we went, the hostess was about to take me to that side of the restaurant when her co-worker recognized me and grabbed her and told her to put me in the restaurant section (where those booths aren't are) and not the bar. When the girl asked her why, she gave me a sheepish smile and told her that I sometimes find the bar noise too loud and prefer the quieter side. Smart girl, learned her lesson. 

A polite but very self-assured request will almost always be met with an attempt to fulfill your needs, After all they are in the hospitality business and if you complain to their manager or corporate its not going to be a good thing.


----------



## Largent (Apr 25, 2012)

I like going to movie theaters that have "love seats". Those seats have arm-rests that can be folded up and out of the way, so that you can make a double-wide seat! Make a triple-wide seat if there isn't too big a crowd, or if you both just want to use each other as a pillow.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Apr 26, 2012)

Well I tell ya if any of ya wanna go to a theatre and are afraid of people coming in an not wanting to sit by you than I would be happy to sit next to ya I don't mind being squished


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Apr 26, 2012)

Booths are great but not when they are in the back and you have to squeeze past everyone I hate that but sports bars seem better


----------



## Olivio (Apr 28, 2012)

There's no reason not to be happy at the moment for me
But for some people graal is a reason to be unhappy not only Graal but also mostly shooters etc. well as long as it's only a game in my eyes I'm pretty neutral with kills/deaths and so on.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 30, 2012)

Olivio said:


> There's no reason not to be happy at the moment for me
> But for some people graal is a reason to be unhappy not only Graal but also mostly shooters etc. well as long as it's only a game in my eyes I'm pretty neutral with kills/deaths and so on.



Olivio, 
Welcome to DIMS if that is where you intended to time travel to. Just a few helpful hints - set your universal translator to English/human/2012.

Last time I played with Graal, I got my ass kicked and my computer hacked big time - he doesn't play fair with lower life forms. Now that I think about this scenario more, Graal, guns, weird stuff . . . .something familiar . . . .it's the movie* Legion*! Unless you are working with *Men in Black 3*.

(Can you get me Will Smith's autograph?) 

View attachment window legion1.jpg


View attachment legion ice cream man.jpg


View attachment legion title11.jpg


----------



## Myn (May 1, 2012)

I second the comment about just asking the host/ess on the way in. It's not like I'm keeping it a secret at 450 pounds that I'm pretty big around, and if they're going to be snooty or if they're not going to be able to seat me, I need to know early enough to turn around and leave without having to traipse through the restaurant twice. I've found that if I just address the issue up front, the usual response is a quick accommodation and, frequently, apologies for not having anticipated the need.


----------



## Fatdoug373 (May 7, 2012)

I often have problems with booths and I'm only 6' and 297 lbs with a 56" tummy


----------



## bigmac (May 7, 2012)

Fatdoug373 said:


> I often have problems with booths and I'm only 6' and 297 lbs with a 56" tummy



Me too and waist wise I'm not too far out of the norm (48" waist). Interestingly it seems if you pay a little more (as always) the accommodations are much better -- upper tier chains like the Cheesecake Factory have quite spacious seating.


----------

